

US Cable: Richard Branson says British education doesn't instil entrepreneurship - JonnieCache
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/us-embassy-cables-documents/139255

======
JonnieCache
The relevant text is halfway down the page, highlighted in yellow.

The Guardian's writeup is here:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/20/wikileaks-
cables...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/20/wikileaks-cables-
businessmen-richard-branson)

